
Navy SEALs Tried for Months to Report War Crimes and Were Told to “Let It Go” - severine
https://www.democracynow.org/2019/4/25/navy_seals_tried_for_months_to
======
massivecali
They were also told to ignore rampant child rape by Afghan allies.
[https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/21/world/asia/us-soldiers-
to...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/21/world/asia/us-soldiers-told-to-
ignore-afghan-allies-abuse-of-boys.html)

~~~
sexydefinesher
Surely the US should aim for a higher standard than child rapists?

~~~
drharby
You're right, the US should.

Whomever in the political decision making element who greenlit this tolerance
must have been between a rock and a hard place

------
Despegar
Better link [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/23/us/navy-seals-crimes-
of-w...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/23/us/navy-seals-crimes-of-war.html)

~~~
foxyv
Paywalled link =/

------
wahern
This guy sounds like a very talented sociopath.

NOTE: I read the New York Times article, not the interview.

